# [networkmanager] No se inicia automaticamente (solucionado)

## T0m4S

Espero que este sea el último problema anter de tener mi gentoo funcionando perfectamente. El problema es el siguiente, he emergido networkmanger y knetworkmanager para usarlo (uso kde 3.5.9). El problema es que siempre que inicio sesión en kde aparece el simbolo del knetworkmanager en la bandeja del sistema pero no se puede usar porque dice: "networkmanager is not running" y siempre tego que iniciarlo manualmente haciendo: #/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start y entonces puedo gestionar todo pero siempre tengo que iniciarlo manualmente, quiero saber si hay alguna forma de que se inicie automaticamente cuando inicio la sesión en kde, he porbado creando un script que pone lo siguiente:

```
# /bin/bash

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

```

y lo he puesto en ~/.kde/Autostart y le di permisos de ejecución pero obviamente no va, supongo que sera porque se necesita ser root para iniciarlo. Alguien sabe como tengo que hacer para que se ejecute automaticamente. Mi emerge --info por si sirve de algo:

```
Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 24 Oct 2008 10:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffriend-injection -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -frepo"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

LANG="es_ES.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa amazon apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bzip2 caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode esd exif fam fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomatic fortran gd geoip gif glitz glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick imlib injection ipod ipv6 irc isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde lame laptop ldap libcac libg++ libwww logitech-mouse mad madwifi matroska mbox midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mng motif mozilla mozilla-firefox mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql nas ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba sdl seamokey session smp sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd texteffect threads tiff truetype udev unicode upnp usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd videos visualization vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshar[/glep]e dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Llevo buscando un buen rato pero no encuentro nada...   :Embarassed: Last edited by T0m4S on Sat Oct 25, 2008 1:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sefirotsama

```
rc-update add networkmanager default
```

Busca en el manual de gentoo la parte de los guiones de inicio. Echa un ojo a esto:

```
rc-update show
```

Si knewtorkmanager no se autoinicia con KDE, eso ya es otro tema.

----------

## T0m4S

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add networkmanager default
> ```
> ...

 

Eso ya lo había probrado pero me daba este error:

```
rc-update add networkmanager default

 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/networkmanager' not found; aborting

```

El problema está ahora que me he fijado es que debe ser:

```
rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

Con las mayusculas así... 

El Knetworkmanager se inicia por defecto con kde sin problemas. Muchas gracias por la ayuda...

----------

## T0m4S

... Pues al final eso no ha solucionado el problema... Sigue sin iniciarse automaticamente, pero al hacerlo manualmente me da el siguiente aviso:

```
# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * WARNING:  dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

 * WARNING:  NetworkManager is scheduled to start when dhcdbd has started.

```

El rc-update show dice lo siguiente:

```
# rc-update show

      NetworkManager |      default

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

----------

## sefirotsama

Tienes configurado el rc para que arranque en paralelo? Prueba si desactivando lo soluciona (aunque me parece que el error se soluciona de manera aún más sencilla y no recuerdo como...)

Lo raro es que te detecte que requiere tener un servicio y no esperó a que esté ejecutado para hacerlo... antes cuando lo llamabas manualmente para iniciar NetworkManager no te daba ese error?

----------

## T0m4S

El rc no está en paralelo:

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

Antes creo que no me salía es error pero no lo podría asegurar al 100%. La verdad es uqe me parece muy raro lo que pasa. Si pruebo a añadir dhcdbd al nivel de ejecución default funcionaría??

----------

## sefirotsama

Debería. Lo que no sé es como está en la lista de servicios.

----------

## Txema

 *Quote:*   

> * WARNING:  dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started
> 
> * WARNING:  NetworkManager is scheduled to start when dhcdbd has started.

 

Esto, según lo veo yo es una cadena de acontecimientos: NetworkManager necesita que dhcdbd se inicie primero (pero en tu rc-update show no aparece) y este a su vez necesita que net.eth0 se inicie antes (y este tampoco aparece en tu rc-update show)

Así que el problema está en que necesitas añadir esos dos servicios (dhcdbd y net.eth0) a rc-update (y asegúrate de que net.eth0 existe y apunta a net.lo)

----------

## T0m4S

Pues nada he añadido el dhcdbd y net.eh0 que pide al nivel defaul pero nada sigue sin ir. Y además para arrancarlo manualmente ahora tengo que tener el cable de red conectado si no me sale lo de que necesita net.eth0 y dhcdbd y no se ejecuta...

Aquí os ponco el resultado de rc-update -v show:

```
rc-update -v show

      NetworkManager |      default

 NetworkManagerDispa |

               acpid |

           alsasound | boot

          atieventsd |

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

          consolekit |

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

                dbus |      default

       device-mapper |

              dhcdbd |      default

               dhcpd |

            dhcrelay |

             dmcrypt |

            dmeventd |

             dnsextd |

              esound |

                 gpm |

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

  mDNSResponderPosix |

               mdnsd |

             modules | boot

               mysql |

        mysqlmanager |

                 nas |

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             pwcheck |

           pydoc-2.5 |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

           saslauthd |

               slapd |

              slurpd |

                sshd |

           syndaemon |

           syslog-ng |

      udev-postmount |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

              xinetd |

              xprint |

```

Y los procesos en ejcución por si sirve de algo:

```
# ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 migration/1

    6 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/1

    7 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    8 ?        00:00:00 events/1

    9 ?        00:00:00 khelper

   82 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   83 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/1

   85 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   86 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify

  164 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  165 ?        00:00:00 ata/1

  166 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux

  167 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  172 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  175 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  222 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  223 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  224 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  266 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  267 ?        00:00:00 aio/1

  966 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt

 1013 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

 1017 ?        00:00:00 kstriped

 1019 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0

 1020 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/1

 1029 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/0

 1030 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/1

 1039 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 1143 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 2294 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

 2295 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/1

 2296 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 4231 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4679 ?        00:00:00 ifplugd

 4794 ?        00:00:00 hald

 4795 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 4804 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-inpu

 4808 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf

 4809 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi

 4823 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 5023 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 5049 tty7     00:00:40 X

 5077 ?        00:00:00 cron

 5126 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 5148 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 5151 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 5152 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 5154 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 5155 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 5156 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 5175 tty7     00:00:00 X

 5186 ?        00:00:00 startkde

 5221 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 5222 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 5238 ?        00:00:00 start_kdeinit

 5239 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit

 5242 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver

 5244 ?        00:00:00 klauncher

 5246 ?        00:00:00 kded

 5248 ?        00:00:00 gam_server

 5253 ?        00:00:00 kwrapper

 5255 ?        00:00:00 ksmserver

 5256 ?        00:00:00 kwin

 5258 ?        00:00:00 knotify

 5260 ?        00:00:00 kdesktop

 5262 ?        00:00:00 kio_file

 5263 ?        00:00:00 kicker

 5266 ?        00:00:02 artsd

 5273 ?        00:00:00 kaccess

 5276 ?        00:00:00 korgac

 5277 ?        00:00:00 knetworkmanager

 5287 ?        00:00:00 konsole

 5288 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5292 pts/1    00:00:00 su

 5295 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5929 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd

 6096 ?        00:00:00 dhcdbd

 6266 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager

 6373 ?        00:00:00 dhclient

 6484 ?        00:00:35 firefox

 6575 pts/1    00:00:00 ps

```

[/code]

----------

## Txema

Pega el contenido de esos dos servicios, dhcdbd y networkmanager (en /etc/init.d/), solo necesito el contenido de la función depend() que está al principio siempre (desde que se abre la llave hasta que se cierra {  })

P.D: en la lista de procesos que has puesto NetworkManager ya está corriendo ¿?

----------

## T0m4S

Si estaba corriendo porque ese fue cuando lo inicie con el cable conectado, de todos modos antes de iniciar kde al cargar el sitema me aparecen los mismo avisos que cuando lo inicio manualmente, se ve que intenta iniciar dhcdbd antes de iniciar net.eh0 y no se por qué.

El dhcdbd:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

   need net dbus

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting ${SVCNAME}"

   start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/dhcdbd \

      --pidfile /var/run/dhcdbd.pid \

         -- ${DHCDBD_ARGS}

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping ${SVCNAME}"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --exec /sbin/dhcdbd \

      --pidfile /var/run/dhcdbd.pid

   eend $?

}

```

El networkmanager:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright (c) 2008 Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@compnerd.org>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Purpose License v2

# $Header: $

depend() {

   need dhcdbd hald

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting NetworkManager"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid --exec /usr/sbin/NetworkManager

   eend $?

}

stop()

{

   local retval

   ebegin "Stopping NetworkManager"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

   retval=$?

   eend ${retval}

   [ -e /var/run/NetworkManager.pid ] && rm -f /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

   return ${retval}

}

# vim: set ft=gentoo-init-d ts=3 sw=3 et:

```

----------

## Txema

dhcdbd:

 *Quote:*   

> depend() { 
> 
>    need net dbus 
> 
> after net.eth0
> ...

 

networkmanager:

 *Quote:*   

> depend() { 
> 
>    need dhcdbd hald 
> 
> after dhcdbd
> ...

 

Prueba a añadir eso a ver qué tal (sólo lo que está en negrita)

----------

## T0m4S

Nada, sigue dandome el warning con el asterisco amarillo antes de iniciar kde al inicio del sistema. Supongo que habrá un log que guarde eso pero no sé cuál es. Si me decís cuál es lo pongo a ver si eso ayuda. Además sólo se inicia automáticamente cuando tengo el cable de red conectado. Si lo inicio con el cable desconectado no se inicia automáticamente y no puedo iniciarlo manualmente hasta que no le conecte el cable y entonces no puedo manejar la wireless con Knetworkmanger...

Edit: Además cuando desconecto el cable de red con el networkmanager iniciado el knetworkmanager me pide acceso a kwalletmanager para acceder a la contraseña de la wifi, pero cuando meto la contraseña se cierra automáticamente y estos son los procesos que quedan en ejecución

```
ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 migration/1

    6 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/1

    7 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    8 ?        00:00:00 events/1

    9 ?        00:00:00 khelper

   82 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   83 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/1

   85 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   86 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify

  164 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  165 ?        00:00:00 ata/1

  166 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux

  167 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  172 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  175 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  222 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  223 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  224 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  266 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  267 ?        00:00:00 aio/1

  966 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt

 1013 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

 1017 ?        00:00:00 kstriped

 1019 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0

 1020 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/1

 1029 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/0

 1030 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/1

 1039 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 1143 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 2313 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

 2314 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/1

 2315 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 3972 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4420 ?        00:00:00 ifplugd

 4540 ?        00:00:00 hald

 4541 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 4550 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-inpu

 4554 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf

 4555 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi

 4569 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 4773 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 4799 tty7     00:00:07 X

 4827 ?        00:00:00 cron

 4851 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 4900 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 4903 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 4904 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 4905 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 4906 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 4907 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 4924 tty7     00:00:00 X

 4935 ?        00:00:00 startkde

 4970 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 4971 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4987 ?        00:00:00 start_kdeinit

 4988 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit

 4991 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver

 4993 ?        00:00:00 klauncher

 4995 ?        00:00:00 kded

 4997 ?        00:00:00 gam_server

 5002 ?        00:00:00 kwrapper

 5004 ?        00:00:00 ksmserver

 5005 ?        00:00:00 kwin

 5007 ?        00:00:00 knotify

 5009 ?        00:00:00 kdesktop

 5012 ?        00:00:01 artsd

 5014 ?        00:00:00 kicker

 5015 ?        00:00:00 kio_file

 5021 ?        00:00:00 kaccess

 5028 ?        00:00:00 korgac

 5029 ?        00:00:00 kio_system

 5038 ?        00:00:00 konsole

 5039 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5043 pts/1    00:00:00 su

 5046 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 6467 ?        00:00:09 firefox

 7144 ?        00:00:00 kwalletmanager

 7148 pts/1    00:00:00 ps

```

Sin embargo en cuanto conecto el cable vuelve a aparecer:

```
ps -A

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd

    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 migration/1

    6 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/1

    7 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    8 ?        00:00:00 events/1

    9 ?        00:00:00 khelper

   82 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   83 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/1

   85 ?        00:00:00 kacpid

   86 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify

  164 ?        00:00:00 ata/0

  165 ?        00:00:00 ata/1

  166 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux

  167 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd

  172 ?        00:00:00 khubd

  175 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

  222 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  223 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

  224 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

  266 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

  267 ?        00:00:00 aio/1

  966 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt

 1013 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

 1017 ?        00:00:00 kstriped

 1019 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0

 1020 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/1

 1029 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/0

 1030 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/1

 1039 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 1143 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 2313 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

 2314 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/1

 2315 ?        00:00:00 kjournald

 3972 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4420 ?        00:00:00 ifplugd

 4540 ?        00:00:00 hald

 4541 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner

 4550 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-inpu

 4554 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-cpuf

 4555 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi

 4569 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor

 4773 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 4799 tty7     00:00:10 X

 4827 ?        00:00:00 cron

 4851 ?        00:00:00 kdm

 4900 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 4903 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 4904 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 4905 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 4906 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 4907 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 4924 tty7     00:00:00 X

 4935 ?        00:00:00 startkde

 4970 ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

 4971 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 4987 ?        00:00:00 start_kdeinit

 4988 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit

 4991 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver

 4993 ?        00:00:00 klauncher

 4995 ?        00:00:00 kded

 4997 ?        00:00:00 gam_server

 5002 ?        00:00:00 kwrapper

 5004 ?        00:00:00 ksmserver

 5005 ?        00:00:00 kwin

 5007 ?        00:00:00 knotify

 5009 ?        00:00:00 kdesktop

 5012 ?        00:00:01 artsd

 5014 ?        00:00:00 kicker

 5015 ?        00:00:00 kio_file

 5021 ?        00:00:00 kaccess

 5028 ?        00:00:00 korgac

 5038 ?        00:00:00 konsole

 5039 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 5043 pts/1    00:00:00 su

 5046 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 6467 ?        00:00:11 firefox

 7144 ?        00:00:00 kwalletmanager

 7582 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd

 7761 ?        00:00:00 dhcdbd

 7814 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager

 7908 ?        00:00:00 dhclient

 7979 ?        00:00:00 knetworkmanager

 7983 pts/1    00:00:00 ps

```

----------

## Txema

Bueno, dado que eso no ha dado resultado vuelve a dejarlo com estaba (sin el after) y prueba a eliminar lo siguiente:

NetworkManager:

 *Quote:*   

> start() { 
> 
>    ebegin "Starting NetworkManager" 
> 
>    start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid --exec /usr/sbin/NetworkManager 
> ...

 

Solo lo que está en negrita, a ver si así da más información y vemos qué pasa

----------

## T0m4S

Nada. Sigue todo igual. Sin el cable conectado no se inicia automáticamente y luego al iniciarlo manualmente sigue dando el mismo aviso:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * WARNING:  dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.

 * WARNING:  NetworkManager is scheduled to start when dhcdbd has started.

```

¿Debería dar más información en algún log o ahí?

----------

## Txema

Vale, ya está, es culpa del Network Manager de los webs (podrías plantearte usar otro como wlassistant)

 *Quote:*   

> Baselayout issues
> 
> (This information may not be "the best" solution for wired network, I provided mine below. -- PeterHjalmarsson) 
> 
> The current Gentoo baselayout-1.13.* package which provides the init.d scripts (including the net.* scripts) is not very NetworkManager friendly. To use NetworkManager you must prevent any of the default net.eth* or net.wlan* scripts that would normally manage your network connections from being started automatically. One solution is to delete /etc/init.d/net.eth* (and /etc/init.d/net.wlan*) which are actually only symlinks to /etc/init.d/net.lo. This change will however be undone whenever baselayout gets upgraded. A better solution is to add the line: 
> ...

 

http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerGentoo?highlight=%28networkmanager%29

Mira si haciendo eso funciona ya, sólo tienes que modificar el archivo /etc/conf.d/rc

P.D: ¿has dejado todos los scripts como estaban al principio? (puedes reemerger (con emerge -1) los paquetes para dejarlos como recién instalados)

----------

## johpunk

por lo menos en gnome es instalar 

 *Quote:*   

>   net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

 

y luego añadirlo dandole click segundario al panel trata de hacer algo similar ya que estas en kde

----------

## Txema

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> por lo menos en gnome es instalar 
> 
>  *Quote:*     net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus 
> 
> y luego añadirlo dandole click segundario al panel trata de hacer algo similar ya que estas en kde

 

¿Pero eso qué tiene que ver con todo esto? si ni siquiera usa networkmanager ¿?

Lo que T0m4S intenta hacer funcionar es un administrador de red, y lo que tú dices es un monitor de red, son cosas distintas  :Wink: 

----------

## T0m4S

Sigue sin quere iniciarse cuando el cable no está conectado y sigue dando el warning al inicio.  Los he remergido con emerge -1 los dos. Así que todavía tiene que quedar algo por algún sitio.  Por cierto de dónde sacaste esa información que to estuve buscando por todas partes y no ví nada. Al final mandaré a tomar por culo el NetworkManager y usaré el que dices o quizás Kwifi, ¿cuál es mejor o da lo mismo?

----------

## johpunk

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   por lo menos en gnome es instalar 
> 
>  *Quote:*     net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus 
> 
> y luego añadirlo dandole click segundario al panel trata de hacer algo similar ya que estas en kde 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  upsss

----------

## Txema

vuelve a mirar los script que has modicifado usando less y comprueba si siguen igual o están como al principio.

Lo de los warnings no debería importar, son warngins, no errores.

Dices que no se inicia con el cable desconectado, pero c estando conectado ¿funciona o no?

Recuerda que también hemos trasteado con rc-update, deshaz los cambios con rc-update del, menos NetworkManager, ese sí tiene que estar ahí.

 *Quote:*   

> usaré el que dices o quizás Kwifi, ¿cuál es mejor o da lo mismo?

 

Pues ni idea, la señal no llega aquí arriba, así que uso cable en este PC ^^"

----------

## T0m4S

Vale por fin. Ya está se me había olvidado hacer el rc-update del net.eth0  y por eso seguía tocando los webos. Por cierto me podrías decir de que página o de dónde sacaste la info esa que ha solucionado todo.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

No hay de que, me alegro de que se arreglara  :Wink: 

La fuente la puse en el mismo mensaje -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5258897.html#5258897 fijate que hay una dirección url justo debajo del texto en inglés.

Por cierto, recuerda modificar el nombre del tema a (solucionado)  :Wink: 

----------

## T0m4S

Cierto no me había dado cuenta.

muchas gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Txema

A ver, te dejo el proceso para encontrar esa info  :Razz: 

google -> networkmanager gentoo -> (primer resultado) Wireless/Managers - Gentoo Linux Wiki -> En caché (gentoo-wiki está K.O. U_U) -> Al fondo en See also -> NetworkManager: Gnome Live - Gentoo NetworkManager Tips[2]

Ahí está  :Wink: 

----------

